# Moving Chickens



## Sgtfirstwife (Nov 28, 2012)

Has anyone ever moved chickens across 
country? We are moving from NC to Mo in early August. My main concern is the heat. We plan on using our mini fan. I will be putting ice bottles and using fans to keep them cool. I will be feeding them watermelon and cantaloupe to keep them hydrated. Any other suggestions would be 
appreciated. It is a three day trip.


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Where are you going to put them while in transport? How many do you have?


----------



## Sgtfirstwife (Nov 28, 2012)

We are moving them in the white plastic crates. It is hard to describe. You can fit about eight big birds inside. I am hoping to take any where from 25-30. I have sold offf about 12 of my birds. I am also taking ducks and turkeys.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I am curious to see how it goes as I will be makin a move to an off grid homesite to build a homestead next year.


----------



## Sgtfirstwife (Nov 28, 2012)

powderhogg01 said:


> I am curious to see how it goes as I will be makin a move to an off grid homesite to build a homestead next year.


I am a little nervous about it, especially the nights


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

In August the nights should be fine as long as they are secured. From the sound of it you will be well prepped for the move. Good luck


----------

